# 10 wk old puppy--lethargic and not eating



## layzjstables (Feb 18, 2009)

I am helping out a friend with a 10 wk old shih tzu/chin puppy who is lethargic and not eating. I am pretty much force feeding him puppy milk and A/D every 1-2 hours. My friend owns a pet store and she recieved this puppy from the breeder and the breeder now pulled from the deal (she ended working with that breeder!!) ...sorry long story...and now my friend was dealing with this poor puppy who seems to be giving up on life. 

Like I said I am feeding him 3 ml of this mixture every 1-2 hours. Am I doin the right thing? I KNOW that he needs to go to the vet...but I do not have the money for that and my friend knew that when I took him in.

PLEASE DO NOT JUDGE ME!! I am doing what I can to help him with the mean I have. 

He is accepting the food and swallowing it, but just has no energy.

He is pooping...it is soft but his bowels are processing the food.

LEt me know what else to look for....am I doing the right thing? what else can I do?

THANK YOU SOOO much for any help!!


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am so sorry. I hope the pup pulls through. It sounds like you are doing all you can do without taking him to the vet. The only thing I would suggest is adding unflavored PediaLyte to the A/D. You may also need to syringe extra water or PediaLyte into his mouth to keep him hydrated. Is he drinking? Any diarrhea or vomiting? Does he have a fever?

I know you asked that we not suggest taking him to a vet, but he really needs one. Could you talk to your vet about a payment plan? Or maybe see if a rescue could help you out. I am sorry I can't help more, good luck.


----------



## layzjstables (Feb 18, 2009)

I will see what I can do tomorrow for a rescue to help...since I am just rescueing him for my friend.

So how much water should I give him? 
He is not eating and drinking on his own. I need to syringe him everything. He is lying in my lap right now wrapped in a blanket. He really doesn't have any energy to do anything! He does lift his head every so often. I do not think he has a fever. He gets cold easy, so that is why he is inthe blanket.

THANK YOU sooo much for any advise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

How is your puppy today? Did you get in touch with a rescue? 
There are groups out there that will help with medical expenses.


----------



## layzjstables (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you do much for your concerns and replies! The poor little guy passed lastnight. He slept with me for his few hours that I had him and I tried my best to give him the best fighting chance. At least he felt the love for the time he was with us.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that he passed. Did he have a name? Please take comfort in that you did the best you could. He is no longer in pain. You can post a memorial for him on this web site. 

"All the darkness in the world cannot extinguish the light of a single candle."

(Saint Francis of Assisi)


----------



## layzjstables (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks!

IF he pulled through we were gonna name him Trooper. My kids said I couldn't name him or I would get attached. My kids are 10 and 8 and have the love for animals as I do...I thought it was so sweet when my son said..."mom, you did what you could and I am glad you didn't name him or you'd be really crying"


----------

